# the fast and the furious mitsubishi eclipse



## marley79 (May 3, 2009)

just finished, hope you like it.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Nice!!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

That looks good!
I hear the motor isn't the best, but when it is on the shelf it looks great! Looks like you got the colors right on too.
Chris


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

it definitely looks like the car in the movie.
thats a great replica. & A nice looking build.


Chuck.


----------



## marley79 (May 3, 2009)

the motor is not that good at all, nothing like in the movie. the instructions say to paint the whole of the engine and the interior black so i added a bit of the green to seats and dashboard just to liven it up. Also the color on the box is nothing like the film so i tried to mix it first, then discovered that the tamiya bright green is as close as can be so thats what i used. thanks for the comments, this has to be my favorite build yet.


----------

